# URGENT!!! Rear Suspension



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

I need some help with my rear suspension, my rear camber is eating my tires. I took it to the shop and they tell me the only way to fix the issue is to replace with stock springs. I was reading up on the Lovells Eliminator Kit. I need to know if it is going to fix my issue and if it has everything I would need? Please help. I cant afford to lose my car over suspension issues that can be fixed. 

Thank you!


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

TDMILLER said:


> I need some help with my rear suspension, my rear camber is eating my tires. I took it to the shop and they tell me the only way to fix the issue is to replace with stock springs. I was reading up on the Lovells Eliminator Kit. I need to know if it is going to fix my issue and if it has everything I would need? Please help. I cant afford to lose my car over suspension issues that can be fixed.
> 
> Thank you!


Seriously that is just bull. I do not live in USA but it is the same over here. A lot of the workshops just doesn´t have the skill to fix a nice 4 wheel alignment. They are just to lazy to calibrate everything. they just run their nice laser tool and then doesnt give a rats ass to pick up the wrench and do so some calibrating. So find yourself a nice workshop and they will be able to fix your camber. The workshop i do my alignment at could take up to 1 hour to fix it perfect. Good luck


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

The camber is set up just lightly Negative (leaning in) on these cars, and the lower it gets, the more it seams to lean in. how bad is it eating tires? Mine is stock height, though the springs may be sagging a little, and it does slightly wear on the inside faster then the outside.

with that beeing said. if it's really bad, then its lowered a lot, or you have some bushings worn out.

as far as i know, there are 3 options. 
1 if it's lowered, stock height springs will help, 
2 if bushings are wore out, replace them... this might cost a bit more
3 Pedders makes a camber adjusting bushing that you can use with lowered cars, i think its close to $120, but i hear its not very reliable.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If the top of the wheel is leaning in its negitive camber not positive. Factory camber is around -1.0 camber. Saging springs will give the wheel more negative camber and inner control arms bushings may cause some slight divation. With worn springs during accelration the tire/wheel goes more negaitive. DO NOT get camber adjustable bushings for the rear they are known to slip. I just got my suspension adjusted yesterday and that the first question he asked me. He told me he got more than thirty sets of camber adjustable bushings that he don't know what to do with. They are crappy.

With 20mm drop springs I was still withen stock specs beleave it or not.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:cheers thanks, negative, i'll remeber that now. ok so Camber adjust bushings suck, i'll not mention it again!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

motoristx said:


> :cheers thanks, negative, i'll remeber that now. ok so Camber adjust bushings suck, i'll not mention it again!


No problem, I think the easiest way to remember if the top or front of the wheel pointed toward the center of the car its negative. I think those adjustable bushings is nothing more than an eccentric with a bolt that tightens them. Well putting over a 1000lbs on each corner will give it hell.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

My car originally wore the inside edges of the rear tires heavily.
That was with OEM springs which had sagged, leaving the rear at least 1" lower than spec.

The info above (lower rear height = more negative camber gained) is true, and is based on the suspension geometry. 

I had a Pedders Street2 kit installed... Bushings and Stock ride height springs replaced.
The rear tires now wear more toward the center of the tire.

For what it's worth, I believe my final rear camber measurement was about -0.7 deg after the work was done. I believe it was -1.2 deg with the sagged springs. But as said above.... this is not something adjustable on the car, unlike Front Camber.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Altho adjustable control arm bushings aren't desirable new poly control arm bushings are. The stock outer ones are rubber and that compresses more than poly but the inner ones are also rubber and have big voids in them and they allow it to move around even more. The springs are a big part but under tress the stock rubber bushings will make both the toe and camber different than the static measurement. They also are a slight help with wheel hop and handling.


----------



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

After having done all the research I can possibly have done, I would have to agree with almost everything that has been said. I just placed an order with Kollar Racing for the Lovells Eliminator Kit. Once it gets here I will be installing it and having an alignment redone and go from there. With any luck it will fix all my problems. It has been nothing but a pain, but I gladly will put up with this pain for the amazing ride. 

Thanks again to everyone for the advise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

TDMILLER said:


> After having done all the research I can possibly have done, I would have to agree with almost everything that has been said. I just placed an order with Kollar Racing for the Lovells Eliminator Kit. Once it gets here I will be installing it and having an alignment redone and go from there. With any luck it will fix all my problems. It has been nothing but a pain, but I gladly will put up with this pain for the amazing ride.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the advise.


Andy is a good guy and the Lovells stuff should help a lot. If you still think you're having troubles tho consider the control arm bushes. They're fairly cheap too altho a little bit of a pain to put in


----------



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

*Resolved*

Thanks to everyone for the advice, it was a lot of help. I spent 3 hours on Saturday putting the new suspension on. After having the alignment done and the rear camber being fixed, I was extremely satisfied.  I love the way it takes corners and handles so much better. 

I love it! arty:


----------

